# Goat Hair



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mountain Goat hair above Upper Red Castle Lake:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great photo! Great scenery and nice perspective on the rod and hair. Those little yellow flowers almost seem to glow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> Great photo! Great scenery and nice perspective on the rod and hair. Those little yellow flowers almost seem to glow. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, the flowers are cinquefoil.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> the flowers are cinquefoil.


I've never seen them before. or so I think. Where was that taken?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > the flowers are cinquefoil.
> ...


Red Castle on the Smith's Fork, North Slope of the Uintas.

Cinquefoil is a common mountain flower. There are many varieties and they can be found at a broad range of elevations.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

good shot


----------

